# Can't find php71 mysql extension



## dpalme (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been looking for the php71 extension for mysql but can't seem to find it, all I see is mysqli which I don't believe is the same thing...

Anyone know where I can find this in the ports tree?

I just updated the ports tree again today...


----------



## julp (Mar 21, 2017)

You can't find it: the mysql extension was *removed* from PHP's core with PHP 7.0.0 (you can't miss that in its doc). Note that it was officialy deprecated since PHP 5.5.0 (you are many years late).

If you absolutely have to use it instead of migrating to mysqli or pdo, you have to install pecl-mysql (by hand, it is not in the ports tree - never tested) or dowgrade to PHP 5.6.


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 21, 2017)

The mysql & mysqli extensions are *nearly* identical. I think last time I looked there were resources on the net that listed the few differences and guides on migrating. If you want to use PHP7 you're best off moving to mysqli rather than using less well supported additional plugins.


----------

